# memory assist



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Back when I was doing trim work we would take a piece of white laminate and use it for measurements. Just cut the laminate, metal shears work great for the small cuts, into a circle that fits on your tape measure. Then attach with rubber cement mostly because its easy to peel off if it gets worn. You can write measurements with a pencil and if you wet a finger it wipes right off. We always used these and I haven't seen too many others do it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great tip!*

:thumbsup:
Now, if I could only find a tape measure.... :blink:
Next, it will be enter the measurements on an app in your Smart Phone. Next, it will be laser measurements that "auto enter" on your Smart Phone.
Next, it will be enter your data from your Smart Phone via patch cord or wireless, into the CNC saw or router which will cut all your lengths automatically. :yes:


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> :thumbsup:
> Now, if I could only find a tape measure.... :blink:
> Next, it will be enter the measurements on an app in your Smart Phone. Next, it will be laser measurements that "auto enter" on your Smart Phone.
> Next, it will be enter your data from your Smart Phone via patch cord or wireless, into the CNC saw or router which will cut all your lengths automatically. :yes:


Pretty cool, updated version! Glue an iPhone to your tape! Lol


----------



## slm (Dec 23, 2006)

I believe fast-cap makes a tape measure just for this


----------

